# Lady of the Moment



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2012)

(short for a reason, accompanies a work of art I did that hopefully I can find and add for you, looking more for what it makes you think and the feeling of it)

She lingers beneath the dying moon beams
Glass in hand,
Struggling to stand,
And in her eyes the universe gleams


----------



## CrazyInk (Jun 12, 2012)

Very dark and timmid. Burdensome. "And in her eyes the universe gleams" is my favorite part. You have good use of words you know.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you, hopefully when i find that pic it'll match ^^


----------



## tinacrabapple (Jun 28, 2012)

This image reminds me of a drunk woman trying to stand up.  Quite happy in her state of drunkenness, when she knows she should feel shame.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2012)

It doesn't need any further images. Those of us who know or have seen someone like that can make up our own. Well done.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 29, 2012)

Merci =)


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 10, 2012)

This poem is sad but true. I'm a male and I was like that also.
Your writing is effective.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

I appreciate that you stopped to comment =)


----------

